# Pork Butt Thermometer placement



## jasong (Jul 3, 2016)

All, I'm smoking my first pork butt tomorrow, looking for some advice on thermometer placement.

In the attached pics I'm using my injector to simulate where I'm thinking of placing my thermometer.  Am I close?  Any suggestions?













IMG_3188.jpg



__ jasong
__ Jul 3, 2016


















IMG_3189.jpg



__ jasong
__ Jul 3, 2016


















IMG_3190.jpg



__ jasong
__ Jul 3, 2016


----------



## bobwire (Jul 3, 2016)

looks good, just go in at an angle so it doesn't hit your smoker lid if that's going to be an issue. also i like to hold the probe on the outside of the meat as if i'm going to insert it and get eye level with the meat. look where the probe would be just exiting the meat while the tip is dead center. put your finger nail there and then drive it in until your finger nail is against the meat. that's a perfect way to get the center in my opinion


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2016)

That will work. Just check IT in multple places before the rest. Bone is a great insulator. Center mass may be done and closer to the bone could use more time. Of course a wiggle out bone is a great indicator of overall good to go...JJ


----------



## jasong (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lemans (Jul 4, 2016)

Chef JJ  knows his stuff.. Listen to him.. Can't go wrong..  BTW when you can slip the bone out, it's done


----------

